

Plan 2014 - taylorbuley
http://dev.w3.org/html5/decision-policy/html5-2014-plan.html

======
tree_of_item
Does anyone actually use RDF? The W3C seems to love it, but I can't help but
feel it's one of those technologies that just fell through the cracks and
failed to gain any users.

